

Love for Makers - edwardlando
http://pavelgraham.com/

======
tbirdz
Got confused for a second, but then I noticed the url. Note to anyone else:
it's on pavelgraham.com, not paulgraham.com

------
doke01
Websense is telling me not to go there.. Bad stuff on that site. hmmm

------
tusharc
One of the best pieces I have read in a really long time.

